# OTTB lip tattoo lookup



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Can you get a photo of it?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I am positive those are the numbers, just the letter at the end is questionable.
AFter looking at information, since it is four numbers then the letter, I think he is an appendix QH, since thoroughbreds are number then letters.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

It's not an L, I tried to look it up but the search didnt come up with anything. Could you get some photos of it please and I can help you out further


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

The letter is from the year of birth, so for a 13-14 year old it would be a B or a C

A = 1971 or 1997
B = 1972 or 1998
C = 1973 or 1999
D = 1974 or 2000
E = 1975 or 2001
F = 1976 or 2002
G = 1977 or 2003
H = 1978 or 2004
I = 1979 or 2005
J = 1980 or 2006
K = 1981 or 2007
L = 1982 or 2008
M = 1983 or 2009
N = 1984 or 2010
O = 1985 or 2011
P = 1986 or 2012
Q = 1987 or 2013
R = 1988 or 2014
S = 1989 or 2015
T = 1990 or 2016
U = 1991 or 2017 (the forum must auto correct text speak lol)
V = 1992 or 2018
W = 1993 or 2019
X = 1994 or 2020
Y = 1995 or 2021
Z = 1996 or 2022


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You can look them up for free here. 

https://www.registry.jockeyclub.com/registry.cfm?page=dotRegistryHelpDeskTattoo


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

JC is letter than numbers so he is AQHA not TB. Call the AQHA office and they can tell you who he is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

yep, realized that after I did some more research. Will call AQHA tomorrow. thanks


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Keep us updated


----------

